# Spicy with depth



## inchrisin (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm trying to get a layer of depth in my spicy foods.  I'm typically making tex-mex food when I do spicy.  I tend to use chili powder, homemade chicken stock, jalapenos (always seeded, except for one), cayenne, and general Italian seasonings.  

I'm looking to go spicier, but not stupid hot.  I want flavor.  When I made salsa last week I just got a 1-dimensional spicy.  I'm looking for something a little more complex than what I've got.  Any ideas for giving your spicy foods that intense flavor and heat?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2012)

Add some cumin.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe try some different chilies.  Habañeros are known for great flavor in addition to heat.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 16, 2012)

In addition to to adding something like habaneros, which have a fruity type of profile along with a good deal of heat, cumin, oregano, and lime juice will add some depth of flavor to your dishes.


----------



## merstar (Aug 16, 2012)

Try adding some chipotle peppers in adobo sauce. Lots of flavor and depth along with heat. Start with a small amount, and add to taste.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe you are using too much heat. It may be masking the flavor of the food. Don't forget salt. I know some people think its taboo, but it works...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cilantro. Lime juice (freshly squeezed), lime zest, cumin, add a different type of pepper.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 17, 2012)

Inchrisin, I really can only relate your excellent question to Indian Food.I was taught that the strength of spicing must relate to the strength of flavor in the main ingredient.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2012)

There are some dried chilis that can pack some punch and flavor. Japones, arbol, morita, cascabel and chipolte. Chipolte also are available canned in adobo. There are milder dried chilis that I like to make pure powders from and then blend with othe spices to make "chili powder".

I have various luck with fresh japs. Some have good heat, some are as mild as a green bell. So, I prefer serranos.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

A longer or slower method of cooking at a lower temperature will generally result in an increase in the depth of the flavor. I would recommend trying to achieve a balance of flavors per Bolas' advice.  As Rocklobster points out, too much heat will hide the flavors. Good luck!


----------



## niquejim (Aug 17, 2012)

I've recently discoverd this and it definitely adds depth.
Achiote Paste Recipe - CHOW
I also use a homemade ancho/chipotle powder blend


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2012)

I like Rick Bayless's Roasted Tomato and Roasted Tomatillo Salsa recipes, where the vegetables are roasted under the broiler for 6-10 minutes, turning once, before making the salsa. Roasting concentrates the flavor and caramelizes the veggies, adding great flavor. If you want more heat, the easiest thing to do is keep more of the jalapeno's ribs and seeds.

Why do you use Italian seasonings in Tex/Mex food? I can see Mexican oregano, but basil or rosemary would not give a Tex/Mex flavor, imo.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe you should try the spices that homemade ketchup has? like chilli pepper, cinnamon, cloves, all spice, nutmeg, some vinegar?


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 18, 2012)

I could be totally off base but my theory is that you need to balance basic flavors to get depth.  The tongue only tastes five basic ones, so take advantage of that by incorporating sweet, salty, sour, and umami (I skip on the bitter flavors...) into your dishes and you'll get the depth of flavor you want to go along with the heat.  You could also go as far as to take a more Asian approach and include spicy as a sixth basic flavor component that needs to balance with the others.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> I could be totally off base but my theory is that you need to balance basic flavors to get depth.  The tongue only tastes five basic ones, so take advantage of that by incorporating sweet, salty, sour, and umami (I skip on the bitter flavors...) into your dishes and you'll get the depth of flavor you want to go along with the heat.  You could also go as far as to take a more Asian approach and include spicy as a sixth basic flavor component that needs to balance with the others.



This is an interesting approach. And I never heard about this sixth basic flavor component.
Now I need to find out a chart which orders all spices and herbs according to the five basic tastes 
I think I'll ask for it on the FB page of a big Italian producer, let's see what happens.

Thanks no mayonnaise


----------



## JoieMichelle (Aug 12, 2013)

My newest favorite spice for tex mex is smoked paprika. It has a slight kick & the smokey flavor adds the complexity you are looking for. It is bright red so it also adds color. 
If you are making something green instead of red try green chilli powder made from New Mexico green chilis. 
I have also started adding pickled hot chili peppers is small doses. Vinegar adds complexity & it is easier for me to find & keep pickled peppers.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 12, 2013)

I make a blend from dried peppers typically found in Mexico/central America.  I keep dried Chipotle, Ancho, Pasilla, Guajillo, Chili, Habanero in my pantry and will add various amounts, depending on what I am making,  to my grinder and blend them up every so often.  They keep forever....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2013)

When I make salsa, I use different peppers, with different heat and flavor profiles.  I like to use Anahiem, Hungarian Wax, Jalapeno, Sweet Red Bell, Green Bell, Habenero, and smoked Ghost Peppers (I like my salsa *HOT*).  You could substitute Chipotle for the smoked ghost peppers.  I then add diced onion, celery,and cilantro, and diced tomato.  I cook it long enough to bring it to a boil, but only for 4 to 5 minutes.  I then can it, using proper canning procedures.  The longer it sits, the hotter it seems to get.  I don't remove any seeds or membranes from the peppers.

The salsa has a great depth of flavor.  You can tailor it by changing up the peppers, maybe adding some whole-kernal corn, chunks of mango, or berries.

Seeeeeya; Chi8ef Longwind of the North


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2013)

If you want to stray off Tex Mex, GOCHUJANG, the Korean hot pepper paste totally fills the bill about tons of flavor with manageable heat.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2013)

In addition if you want to add umami, a squirt of good quality soy sauce does wonders.

And I'm not averse to a tiny pinch of Goya Sazon.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2013)

For me, when the food is just spicy hot without the flavor depth, I add some unsweetened cocoa powder.  I'm not sure what it does but I find it helps.  It may not be for you but that's what I use.


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure of your cooking method, but toasting all the spices dry together and deglazing with a mixture of Red Hot sauce and a bottle of Guinness is my preference.[ Watch your face and eyes] I like dried chile seeds.cumin, smoked paprika,and black pepper, for spices.This may help along with your other ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2013)

I would suggest using Mexican flavors for Tex-Mex food, like cumin, Ancho chile powder and lime zest or juice, instead of Italian. Also, you mentioned that you removed the seeds from all but one of the jalapeños. I find that removing half of the seeds and pith from all the jalapeños gives the amount of heat we like. You can also add hot sauce to taste at the table.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dry roast the spices (cumin, etc.) I do this in a CI skillet. When the seeds start to hop, they are done. Grind them in a coffee mill. Roasting the spices releases the flavor.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 14, 2013)

I like hot. 

But I want the flavor also.

Too much heat can take away from enjoying the flavors.

But that nice little sweat is a wonderful thing. 

Roasted peppers add flavor as do different varieties.

The moisture in fresh peppers seems to lessen the heat but the flavor of fresh can't be beat.

I try to use a combination of both.

I also find that time changes things.

Sometimes you need to let the ingredients blend together to achieve the taste you want.

Experimentation really is the joy of cooking.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

I love spicy, but hate hot. Heat ruins dishes for me.  Don't think I even own cayenne or red pepper flakes anymore.  I like mild chilis and banana peppers, but rarely use them.  Cracked black pepper is hot enough for me.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

I do like Tobasco but it's more vinegary than hot.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 20, 2013)

I do as jabbur and always add a little chocolate to the sauce, only I use dark chocolate as opposed to cocoa.     I think it adds to the flavour and most people don't realise that it is chocolate in there.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not hard to manage the heat in a dish.  To get some depth, make sure you've used adequate salt.  It makes a huge difference.  Also, don't hesitate to have some fat in the dish.  Finally, if you're not averse, a measure of MSG will enhance the flavors.


----------

